

Testing the effect of the diabetes drug Liraglutide in Alzheimer's disease - po
http://alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=1741

======
po
I found this after reading these pop-science articles. It seems like an
interesting line of thought. Does anyone know of any other studies that have
already been run?

[http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-09/newest-
impact-...](http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-09/newest-impact-poor-
diet-alzheimers)

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/sep/10/alzheime...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/sep/10/alzheimers-
junk-food-catastrophic-effect)

